# The Lambeth Method



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know if any of you are into old school cookbooks like I am, but I just picked up a first edition copy of The Lambeth Method from 1931? for 60 bucks BWAHAHAHAH!
It is signed as well. Good first edition copys go for 400+dollars.

For those of you who don't know he was the Daniel Boloud of pastry from the 1920's to the mid 30's winning many gold medals at international exhibitions and salons. If you can ever find it I would highly recommend getting it. It covers pastry from wedding cakes to fine pastries with all industrial scale recipes for a professional shop.

The cakes alone will blow you away, better even than Ben Israel believe it or not.

I am a die hard fan of the "old syle" and have many books from that era. They are my inspiration. A funny thing is he calls for Methyl cellulose as an ice cream stabilizer!
Molecular cooking from 80 years ago, LOL.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Speaking of Lambeth...

YouTube - Me and My Girl The Lambeth Walk Tony 1987

BDL


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

I picked up my first copy a couple of years back for $40 off of Ebay after much waiting (impatiently I may add LOL). It is a 1934 first publishing. I have a second copy from the 1950 publishing that a fellow decorator had given to me when she quit decorating. :bounce:

I couldn't agree more that the cakes are gorgeous! The intricateness (is that even a word?) of his designs are incredible! Some of the formulas that are in the book are quite interesting, also. I agree with rat. If you come across this book snatch it up! Even better if you can get it under $100. You can find the later versions relatively cheap (these have a golden yellow cover if I am not mistaken). The first published copies have a maroon binding with a gold seal that says Lambeth method of cake decoration and practical pastries on the cover.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Intricacy.

Well, you asked!


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you.

Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## cabescakes (Mar 19, 2011)

You are so lucky.  I just discovered this method, and I would love to come across a find like that.  I am so jealous.


----------



## ssahls (Mar 28, 2011)

Kate Middleton just chose the Lambeth Method as the style of the Royal Wedding cake. Can't wait to see the cake. Should be the most famous Lambeth wedding cake ever! 

BTW I got my first edition copy of the Lambeth book off the internet for US$200. I feel like I got a good deal.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought they were having two fairly downmarket cakes - one for him and one for the rest of the guests!


----------

